# Ordered iMac



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

It ships between the Aug 27-29th
Arrives 5-11 of sept!

Baseline iMac 2.0ghz 20''..i need it sooner? will it come earlyer?


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

I ordered mine last week (Aug 17th):

2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 2x1GB
500GB Serial ATA Drive
SuperDrive 8X(DVD+R DL/DVD+RW)
NO MODEM
Apple Mighty Mouse
WIRED KYBRD & MAC OS X KIT
Country Kit

Ships by: Aug 24 - Aug 28 
Delivers by: Aug 28 - Sep 5

I was a little worried about all the negative comments about the screen but after seeing it in person at Micro Boutique on Parc (Montreal), I fell in love.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

In a lot of cases it arrives sooner. The shipping is incredibly fast, at least for me in Toronto. I also ordered a Nano and printer (student discounts) and they arrived in 2 days with standard shipping (ordered last Wednesday night, shipped on Thursday, got them on Friday afternoon)! But I guess that depends where you are. I'm still waiting on the iMac (says shipping by Aug 22nd).

The worst part is I ordered online after calling the Apple store (Eaton and Sherway) to find out if they had any and were expecting any. They said no, and that they were only expecting small shipments that would sell out fast. Then this Saturday, I just happened to be at Yorkdale... I asked about the iMac and they said they were "fully stocked and had plenty available". XX) Oh well... that's the way things go sometimes. 


A7


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I ordered mine on the evening of the 16th. 


2.8GHZ INTEL CORE 2 EXTREME
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM - 1x1GB
500GB Serial ATA Drive
SuperDrive 8X(DVD+R DL/DVD+RW)
NO MODEM
Apple Mighty Mouse
WIRED KYBRD & MAC OS X KIT
COUNTRY KIT

Ships by: Aug 23 - Aug 27 
Delivers by: Aug 31 - Sep 7


I've seen a number of people here post that they've gotten them about 7 days after placing the order. So I hope to have mine late this coming week or early next week at the latest. 

Interesting, mine was ordered a day before Fractalus, but I've got a delivery date 3 days later. Fractalus, did you do the express shipping? I went with the freebie.


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, I took express shipping.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Fractalus said:


> Yes, I took express shipping.


Please let me know when it arrives. It will be interesting to see how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

*6 Days*

Mine came from China in 6 days. A few others on here had the same delivery time. I'd like to see how express would get it here faster.


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

You will love it!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*any chance*

any chance it will come sooner? and how soon?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> any chance it will come sooner? and how soon?


Your question was already answered.


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

August 21 -- status of my iMac is still : Not yet shipped

I have to stop checking the "Apple Order Status" page every 15 minutes...The suspense is driving me insane!

:lmao:


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Fractalus said:


> August 21 -- status of my iMac is still : Not yet shipped
> 
> I have to stop checking the "Apple Order Status" page every 15 minutes...The suspense is driving me insane!
> 
> :lmao:


Apple will send you an email saying that your new iMac has been shipped.  Even then it may not show up in tracking. 

On Friday I ordered a notebook case for my wife. Last night the shipping email came through but it wasn't showing on the tracking page.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm doing the same thing... though not every 15 minutes. I am checking about every 3-4 hours though. You do get an email when it ships, but the status page shows when items are being packed for shipment (at least, it has in the past, and did for the other items that shipped) so you get a preview of when it's about to ship. 

And here I was, hoping Apple would give me a b-day present and ship one day early. 

A7


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*well*

i am loosing sleep at night....waiting for my iMac to ship...im serious...i hardly slept last night..i was so exicted


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah, that's what getting a Mac does. Somewhat like on Xmas eve 
I don't think this would happen would you have ordered a Dell


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

harzack86 said:


> I don't think this would happen would you have ordered a Dell


LOL. You can say that again! :lmao:


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*well!*

my iMac was updated today!

Ships By: Aug 27-29
Delivers By: Aug 29-Sept 2

For some odd reason? Hopefully it shipps on the 26..so i have it before the long weekend!


----------



## atomiton (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone seen one in Person in Vancouver


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> my iMac was updated today!


Ah... man... Mine still says the 22nd, but if yours got bumped, mine likely will too. I can't do any work until the system comes in. AND what's worse is knowing that they actually have them in stock at the Yorkdale Apple store! :-(

A7


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

atomiton said:


> Has anyone seen one in Person in Vancouver


Yes. Simply computing has them on display. I didn't ask about stock.

The criticism of the screen seemed pretty overblown to me.

I ordered one on the 15th (4 pm PST). No updates yet but it is supposed to ship by the 22nd to 24th with arrival between Aug 30 to Sep 6.

I was hoping to get it before this weekend, but it isn't looking very good so far. :baby:


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

a7mc said:


> Ah... man... Mine still says the 22nd, but if yours got bumped, mine likely will too. That sucks! I can't do any work until the system comes in. AND what's worse is knowing that they actually have them in stock at the Yorkdale Apple store! :-(
> 
> A7


yes...id go to the apple store..if i lived in toronto...im in london ontario..its like 2 1/2 hours + to the apple store...plus if there is traffic its like 3 hours and the 401 is dangerous...

at least best buy gets them on the 28th...so ill go look and drool over them


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

The only reason I didn't cancel my order is because of my student iPod special. I need the iPod (which has already shipped) and the iMac (which has not shipped) to be on the same invoice. Otherwise I would have canceled it and picked it up on Saturday when I was there. 

A7


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

As long as both the iPod and iMac are unopened, you can return them for a full refund (no restocking free, afaik). Or did you already open the iPod and start using it?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Guilty.



What?! I was excited! I never played with a Nano before. 

A7


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Vandave said:


> I ordered one on the 15th (4 pm PST). No updates yet but it is supposed to ship by the 22nd to 24th with arrival between Aug 30 to Sep 6.
> 
> I was hoping to get it before this weekend, but it isn't looking very good so far. :baby:


Prepared for shipment, which probably means it will come early next week.

I won't be getting it this weekend. :-(


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey! No fair! I placed my order before you, and mine is still "not shipped". :-(

It's a good thing I'm a patient man. (though I have a lot of work to do and no machine to do it on!)

A7


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

a7mc said:


> Hey! No fair! I placed my order before you, and mine is still "not shipped". :-(
> 
> It's a good thing I'm a patient man. (though I have a lot of work to do and no machine to do it on!)
> 
> A7


I ordered on Wednesday as well (4 pm PST). What time did you order? It also probably depends on the model. I got a 20" 2.4 Ghz with a 500 GB HD.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I ordered Wednesday at 9am. I got the stock 2.4 24" model.

XX)

A7


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*ok*

Ordered the 19th

Ships By: Aug 27-29
Delivers By: Aug 29-Sept 3

So i pray to god it will come on the 30th or 31st....(thurs/fri)
If it ships monday...then 2-5days...so hopefully it ships the 27th...and comes 3-4days later!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

a7mc said:


> I ordered Wednesday at 9am. I got the stock 2.4 24" model.
> 
> XX)
> 
> A7


You will probably end up on the same flight as me. 

If not, you should have gotten a 500 GB hard drive.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ARRRGGG. I ordered my new 24" iMac a full week ago and they haven't shipped it yet. Sigh. After seeing others here get their machines within 6 days I was too hopeful. I guess they must have had a bunch pre-built, or we've just seen a surge in orders. 


waiting impatiently.....


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

From what it sounds like, Apple may just be swamped with orders. The iMac is not only outselling the MacBook right now, it's outselling the iPhone. That may cool down, but for a two-weeks-later result it's pretty impressive.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

the shipping estimates are just that..estimates. I just ordered a refurb'd white 24" imac this past saturday night. regular free shipping saw it hit my door tuesday morning at 8:30 A.M.

I was happy. orig estimates were to ship by the 25th and receive no later than sept. 5th. 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I also ordered the 24" refurb on the 18th and got it today. Sounds like demand for the new ones outstripped supply.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

How are your refurb 24" imacs?

I took the plunge on a new 20" imac and it is supposed to ship by Monday. I got an upgrade on express shipping. If you are a student it is also worth noting that Apple announced even better deals on the Adobe suits if you purchase with an imac.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Well mine is now finally showing "prepared for shipment". It's about time. 

A7


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I've got one stuck pixel. Its in the very bottom left corner so I'm not worried about. Other then that its perfect


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

a7mc said:


> Well mine is now finally showing "prepared for shipment". It's about time.
> 
> A7


Mine has been stuck on that for over a day now. Pick it up already!!!!!


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

My iMac finally shipped this morning.

Aug 27, 2007 10:47 PM Left origin SHANGHAI CN 
9:22 PM Picked up SHANGHAI CN 
5:06 PM Package data transmitted to FedEx 


Ordered: Aug 17, 2007

:love2:


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Fractalus said:


> My iMac finally shipped this morning.
> Ordered: Aug 17, 2007



I ordered mine the evening before and although it shows Prepared for shipping, it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Fractalus, 

How's the shipment going? 

Mine hit Anchorage AK a few hours ago.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*update*

my imac was shipped aug 28th

status

*Aug 29, 2007 4:39 PM Departed FedEx location ANCHORAGE, AK *

*Estimated delivery 
Aug 31, 2007 by 6:00 PM *

so it will be here before the long weekend...im so exicted

i already called in sick for my fri shift


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> my imac was shipped aug 28th
> 
> status
> 
> ...


Mine's on the same flight. It left at the same time, but is to be delivered by 12PM (noon). Unfortunately I've got an important meeting to be at and can't skip work. I assume I'll have to track it down at the local FedEx facility after work.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi,

Apple uses FedEx's International Priority DirectDistribution for their Shanghai shipments. It's an interesting shipping method. If you are interested in more details, follow the link below. 

One thing that was of specific interest to me was a 10:30AM delivery commitment. For those of you waiting, you should get your stuff in the AM. Unfortunately, I gotta be at work for the AM. 

Does anybody know if as the receiver if I can ask FedEx to hold the package at their facility and not bother trying to deliver it? That way it could be available at any time during the day instead of waiting until they return it that evening. 


FedEx International - International Distribution - International Distribution System


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

Aug 29, 2007 4:47 AM Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN 

Estimated delivery Aug 30, 2007 by 12:00 PM 

Hopefully i'll get it this morning.


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

Aug 30, 2007 7:21 AM At local FedEx facility ANJOU, PQ


----------



## Fractalus (Aug 19, 2007)

Got it!!


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Atroz said:


> Does anybody know if as the receiver if I can ask FedEx to hold the package at their facility and not bother trying to deliver it? That way it could be available at any time during the day instead of waiting until they return it that evening.


Unless they have changed their policy in the past 2 years they won't allow the addressee to request depot pickup or redirect an Apple shipped item until 2 attempts have been made (or was it 3?) There has been too much fraud (or there had been 2 years ago)

I called to request that they hold a package for me at the depot and they specifically mentioned that if it was a shipment from Apple they had been instructed not to by the sender (Apple) for all of their shipments. They may tell you this directly if you call the service # to change delivery options. 

Good luck! (and did your's arrive yet?)


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I picked mine up from FedEx last night, after the first delivery attempt. They didn't say anything. Just checked my ID and handed it over.

A7


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We got ours yesterday - 20" 2.4s - yay - nice model.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> We got ours yesterday - 20" 2.4s - yay - nice model.


Mine came yesterday as well.

No dead pixels and the screen works perfectly for the room I am going to use the computer. The only time I notice reflections is when the screen is mostly black.

Now I need to transfer everything from my PC over. Not going to be pretty after all those years.

By the end of the weekend, I will be 100% switched over to Mac.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

eggman said:


> Unless they have changed their policy in the past 2 years they won't allow the addressee to request depot pickup or redirect an Apple shipped item until 2 attempts have been made (or was it 3?) There has been too much fraud (or there had been 2 years ago)
> 
> I called to request that they hold a package for me at the depot and they specifically mentioned that if it was a shipment from Apple they had been instructed not to by the sender (Apple) for all of their shipments. They may tell you this directly if you call the service # to change delivery options.
> 
> Good luck! (and did your's arrive yet?)


Thanks for the info. 

Mine's some place in transit from Memphis. It left there about 5.5 hours ago. Hopefully I get it tomorrow. They are still predicting so. I'll have to let them try to deliver then swing by their facility after work. Fortunately they are only about 10-15 minutes away from home.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

mine left memphis today at 11:46AM to missasauge then london

its estimated time of delivery is Aug 31, by 6:00pm so its coming tommorow for sure..but the fed ex site is really delayed and behind


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> mine left memphis today at 11:46AM to missasauge then london
> 
> its estimated time of delivery is Aug 31, by 6:00pm so its coming tommorow for sure..but the fed ex site is really delayed and behind


HI,

Mine's following the same route/time, except for the final destination. ;-)

When you say that the site is delayed, how do you know this? Do you have something confirming that it's made it to Mississauga already?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Atroz said:


> HI,
> 
> Mine's following the same route/time, except for the final destination. ;-)
> 
> When you say that the site is delayed, how do you know this? Do you have something confirming that it's made it to Mississauga already?


yes i called fed-ex


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> yes i called fed-ex


That's what I wanted to hear. Now I can go to bed. ;-)


Thanks.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Atroz said:


> That's what I wanted to hear. Now I can go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks.


now its on the delievery truck as of 7:26am its coming today

im so exicted and hyper like


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Chill dude. Save that excitement for the un-boxing moment. 

A7


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Atroz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Mine's some place in transit from Memphis. It left there about 5.5 hours ago. Hopefully I get it tomorrow. They are still predicting so. I'll have to let them try to deliver then swing by their facility after work. Fortunately they are only about 10-15 minutes away from home.


No problem - I think we live in the same area of the city. I pass their facility every day on my way to and from work. 
Did they allow you to pick it up from the depot (or did that turn out not to be necessary)? Enjoy the new machine! (there is no "seething with jealousy smiley")


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

eggman said:


> No problem - I think we live in the same area of the city. I pass their facility every day on my way to and from work.
> Did they allow you to pick it up from the depot (or did that turn out not to be necessary)? Enjoy the new machine! (there is no "seething with jealousy smiley")


I missed the delivery around Noon, but got a Email (requested notification) that said they would attempt a second delivery on the next business day (TUESDAY!!). So I called them and they arranged to have it at the depot. They said that had I not called, they could have still given me it, but I could expect a 20 minute wait while they got it from the warehouse.

I'm headed over there now to get it.

UPDATE: I've got it. Damn, that 24" screen is big! I can't do much with it right now, waiting on the data transfer from my old iMac. Says it's going to take a few hours.


----------

